# Ever have this happen to you while on a stand?



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I went hunting in southern missouri this weekend - only my second time calling for coyotes. I am sitting on what I thought was the perfect stand, running lightning jack on the foxpro, with my R-15 in hand. From behind me I heard a loud bass type tone that sounded like "WHOOM WHOOM WHOOM" and I turned around quick but didn't see a thing. I wrote it off as my ears playing tricks on me and kept calling.

About 10 mins go by, and I switch over to snow high pitch and within SECONDS I hear the noise again and caught movement from my right side. I look up to a huge hawk that looked like it had come to take me away. He was RIGHT in my face, could have landed on the barrel of my gun if he wanted to. It scared the !&$% out of me! The whole thing only lasted a second or two, but seemed a lot longer. I leaned back to put some distance between us, and said "WHOOAA!" and he figured out I was way bigger than he expected, and took off.

Looking back, I think my barrel had him going. I was WELL camo'd, but my gun was on sticks and rested against my side. So each time I would breathe, the barrel would rise a little bit, and then come back down. Hardly any movement really, but that hawk had no problem seeing it.

Was REALLY hoping for my first coyote but never saw anything. I went back to the house a few minutes later to check my pants. Luckily everything turned up clean.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL! Them hawks will dang sure give you a scare wont they!!!!! I haven't had it happen to me personally but don't worry, you aren't the only one that sort of thing has happened to. Did you end up seeing any coyotes on your trip to Missouri?


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i had a little gosh hawk hit me in the back of the head, repetedly. 
i was howling and i think i was close to its nest.
it ran me out of the area.
i've had fox jump in my lap, coyotes knock my rifle off the bipod and called a bobcat so close to my cousin he felt its breath on his neck. thats how he found out it was sitting on the rock he was leaning agenst.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't you just love it. Beats cleaning the garage/going to work anyday.


----------



## 6#test (Jan 29, 2010)

this happened to me only i was deer hunting at the time. i was in a tree stand and just bought this deer call called kummeer deer. it was susposed to sound like a deer fawn, but tome it sounded more like a hurt bird or something. anyway i had blowen on it for about 1 minute and quit , turned my head around just to look behind me when this hawk came swooping into the tree from bhind me an i thought i was going to faLL OUT OF the tree trying to get my hands up with out dropping my gun and stuff. the hawk figured out it wasnt what he thought it was and flew right out, but it seemed like for ever. when i settled down i put the call in my pocket and stop taking it deer hunting. would have made a good funniest vedio ill bet


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

While hunting at night during a full moon I was using a hand call with a E-caller and getting response from a coyote when a Owl flew over my head from behind talk about a rush!


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I was calling one time at a stand that had became very productive at about 200 yds or so due to a deep arryo in front of me the dogs would stop before deciding to committ.

Well one time I was at this stand and calling in tall cheat grass, watching out the distance, when I see the cheat grass dividing and moving towards me, this was on my side of the arryo and I could not see how any dog could have got past it to me.

Well I stopped calling but the movement never stopped, and the grass was thick all the way to my feet as it was a rolling base line out. The movement stopped at last, I never gave a guess it would be anything else but a dog, so I started calling short chrips and the movement started right up agian, only about 20 yds or so in front of me, and I could not see anything making it part !!!

Well I was getting abit nervous on what kind of dog would be doing this when just like that this freaking badger shows up right at my feet and stopped and snorted LOL, oh my gosh I thought I was going to go right thur the rock ledge I was backed up on. Have any of you ever tried to go backwards while sitting down against a big rock !! He's now a nice mount in my trophy room but not before he had the time to turn around and give me some distance to drop him.

Hawks, eagles, kestrels, owls had them all on top and behind, right in my face but nothing like that day with ole silver tip!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bet the old adrenalin was really pump'in. I was hand calling one morning at day break and a coyote jumped out of the high sage right into my lap and was gone just as fast when he saw the biggest,ugliest rabbit in a black hat he had ever seen. Sure would'nt want to go hand to hand with a Badger.
Your probably the only guy we know that has a planned escape route now from your stands-HA,HA,HA
GREAT STORY


----------



## BarelyTame (Feb 16, 2010)

Great stories, guys! Hope to have a few of my own soon. Thanks -- that gets my blood pumpin'


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a great horned owl "attack" one evening while I was blowing a fawn bleat. He only knocked my hat off, but really got my heart pumping.


----------



## NMDogslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

Watched a gray fox run up my brothers legs a couple of weeks ago. Had the electronic call going and my brother is setting to my right about 20 yards. I hear him move and look to see what he is getting ready to whack. I see this gray fox standing about 30 yards in front of him. He moves his rifle to aim and this fox pins his ears back and bares his teeth and runs right at my brother. He runs right up his legs, and my brother had to hit him with the rifle to get him off. I am laughing so hard by this point. The fox runs off to the side about 20 yards and stops and looks at my brother, he is so shaken up that he misses when he shoots. The fox runs about another 50 yards out and stops and looks at him again. I hit the call again and he turns around and is snarling at my brother. He shoots again and misses and the fox just trots over a little hill in front of us. I laughed so hard I was in tears. My brother of cours did not find any humor in the situation.


----------



## oldgun (Feb 25, 2010)

Had a tree martin a foot above my head growling and snarling, it followed me for about 50 yards jumping from tree to tree, really thought it was going to jump on top of me.


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

I had a big grey owl knock my ballcap off my head once and then he came back and tried a second time. LOL Much like oldgun, I had big male fisher come in and hang around on the tree.


----------



## zorconjef (Feb 26, 2010)

The same thing happened to my some years ago. At the top of my knited camo hat is a brown "puff ball" where all the yarn is joined together. Anyway a hawk hit me in the side of the head knocking off my glassed. Putting on my glassed I see this hawk sitting on a branch about 10 feet above me. I'm assuming it thought that "puff ball" was some kind of food. I stood up and it flew away. I didn't get anything on that hunt.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

i had a big owl hit my friends sholder while night calling. To this day he still won't go into the woods at dark !


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

I was deer hunting years ago in some thick planted pines. There was a hardwood drain or dry ditch about 10' deep that ran through the pines. I sat on the edge and let my legs dangle into the drain. I had to sit on the ground so that I could under the lower limbs of the pines, but I knew the deer bedded in there.

I'd been sitting there probably ½ hour when a Cooper's Hawk flew up into one of the hardwood about 40 feet away. A few minutes later I saw movement in the pines, when I looked closer I realized it was a gray fox that had come in an laid down. The movement I saw was it's head as it looked around.

I decided to mess with it so I started making what I call mouse noises by pressing air through my jaw teeth with my cheek. The fox's ears perked up immediately. My right hand was holding my gun in my lap and my left had was down in the leaves beside me. So to add to the illusion I buried my hand deeper in the leaves and started moving it around underneath them, while still making the noises.

The fox stood up, pinned it's ears back and went into a low stalk and started closing the distance. I wasn't planning on shooting it with the 30-30 I just wanted to play with it.

By now it was about 15 yards out and I rustled the leaves again. All of a sudden I felt wind on my face and saw something big and blurry right beside my head! It spooked me so bad I literally pushed myself off the ledge and fell/rolled into the drain!!!









It took my brain a few seconds to realize that the hawk, that I had completely forgotten about, had dove for my hand in the leaves and almost '_made a kill_''. Man I know it would have seriously hurt to get a set of hawk talons buried in the meat of your hand.

What's funny is that as soon as I stood up in the bottom of that ditch and realized what had happened I looked around to make sure no one had seen me acting like a fool. Funny how you'll do that even though you know there's no one around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had my foxpro laying between the arms of a fallen saguaro cactus last week and a really large hawk that I had watched circling came down and landed right above it. I had it playing lightnin jack, the moment he landed I switched to a coyote bark. He sprayed crapola for about three feet then circled screeching the whole time. This lasted for about 5 minutes.


----------

